# Moving birds from aviary to smaller indoor cage?



## chellegully (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi, I'm very new here 

My family has had an aviary with two budgies for a long time. One is around 5 years old and the other is around 2 years old, both females. Although they love each other to bits and are relatively happy birds, my family aren’t the best pet keepers and they often leave the cage neglected for really long periods of time. They’ll top up food and water every once in a while but never clean the cage (it’s at the point where there’s piles of crap and feathers everywhere) and refuse to take the budgies for check ups.

I’m thinking about moving them in with me (into a smaller cage that I can put inside my room) so that I can keep an eye on them and be a lot more hands on with their care, but am not too sure how they’ll handle it. Given that they’re naturally outdoor birds, I have no idea how they would cope with such a big change of environment.

Another thing is that they’re still very fearful of humans. I would want to start to bond with them and tame them even, but I understand that they’re essentially still wild budgies at this point and that two birds together are harder to tame than one by itself. They’re also really old adult budgies! Does this mean that it would be impossible to tame them or bond with them??

So very basically, is it a good idea to move adult aviary budgies indoors? Would such a change of environment be too stressful, even if they are kept together? 

And would they be impossible to tame by this stage of their lives?

I want to turn their bad lives into great lives but have no idea what I’m doing, any advice would be appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

First, please take a moment to read through the Stickies and Articles. We have some great up to date budgie resources that are provided for the benefit of all members. You'll find many answers to questions you may have.

To post pics, we recommend using a photo sharing service (Imgur among others).

The budgies will take some time to adjust to a smaller environment. Keep in mind, just because the girls get along well in the aviary, you'll most likely see some pecking order establishment in a cage. The best cage for budgies would be the type that is called a "flight cage". I have a double flight cage for two budgies, and they love it. Here is an example of some flight cages.
https://www.amazon.com/Parakeet-Coc...d=1535558557&sr=8-5&keywords=Bird+flight+cage
https://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produ...d=1535558557&sr=8-3&keywords=Bird+flight+cage
https://www.amazon.com/Double-Fligh...d=1535558557&sr=8-4&keywords=Bird+flight+cage
My budgie cage is like the one in the last link, with lots of horizontal space. The cage in the first pic is the smallest I'd consider for the girls coming from an aviary. The second link is a popular cage which is recommended here on TB. Any of the 3 styles are appropriate.

While it will take time for them to settle in, I think eventually they'll become accustomed to your presence. At first you will need to move slowly and with calm energy and voice when you service the cage, as to keep them from panicking as little as possible. They most likely will not become what you'd call tame, but certain individuals "might" become hand tame to the point of stepping up on you in time. Lots of time and consistency. We don't recommend attempting to tame any budgie right away after getting them. You'll find tips for once they get settled, in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

Looking forward to hearing an update when you get the budgies .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm very glad to hear you want to give your budgies a better life. :thumbsup: Julie has given you excellent advice.
Even if you are unable to tame/bond with the birds at this point, having them in your room where you can watch them play and enjoy their company will be a great benefit for both them and for you! :hug:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

